# [busybox-1.18.3] Ne compile pas (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'arrive pas à mettre à jour busybox, il refuse de compiler mais je ne comprends pas l'erreur. Je n'ai trouvé aucun rapport de bug sur le sujet.

```
KevinPC ~ # emerge -av busybox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3 [1.18.1] USE="ipv6 mdev pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 1.10, 1.10, 1.05

 * Package:    sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: embedded@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc ipv6 kernel_linux mdev multilib pam userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   ccache sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking busybox-1.18.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3/work/busybox-1.18.3 ...

 * Applying busybox-1.18.0-bb.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying busybox-1.18.3-buildsys.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying busybox-1.18.3-modutils24.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying busybox-1.18.3-wget.patch ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3/work/busybox-1.18.3 ...

 * Could not locate user configfile, so we will save a default one

make -j5 -j1 allyesconfig 

scripts/basic/split-include.c: In function ‘main’:

scripts/basic/split-include.c:134:11: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_choice’:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:359:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_askvalue’:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:104:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function ‘show_textbox’:

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:836:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function ‘exec_conf’:

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:470:6: attention : ignoring return value of ‘pipe’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘expr_print_file_helper’:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1083:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘conf_write’:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:492:13: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:494:14: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

 * # CONFIG_DMALLOC is not set

 * # CONFIG_FEATURE_SUID_CONFIG is not set

 * Could not find CONFIG_BUILD_AT_ONCE ...

 * # CONFIG_BUILD_LIBBUSYBOX is not set

 * # CONFIG_NOMMU is not set

 * # CONFIG_MONOTONIC_SYSCALL is not set

 * CONFIG_ASH=y

 * # CONFIG_HUSH is not set

 * CONFIG_PAM=y

 * # CONFIG_STATIC is not set

 * # CONFIG_DEBUG is not set

 * # CONFIG_SELINUX is not set

 * # CONFIG_CRONTAB is not set

 * # CONFIG_DC is not set

 * # CONFIG_DEVFSD is not set

 * # CONFIG_DNSD is not set

 * # CONFIG_DPKG is not set

 * # CONFIG_FAKEIDENTD is not set

 * # CONFIG_FBSPLASH is not set

 * # CONFIG_FOLD is not set

 * # CONFIG_FTPGET is not set

 * # CONFIG_FTPPUT is not set

 * # CONFIG_HOSTID is not set

 * # CONFIG_HUSH is not set

 * # CONFIG_INETD is not set

 * # CONFIG_INOTIFYD is not set

 * # CONFIG_IPCALC is not set

 * Could not find CONFIG_LASH ...

 * # CONFIG_LOCALE_SUPPORT is not set

 * # CONFIG_LOGNAME is not set

 * # CONFIG_LPD is not set

 * # CONFIG_MSH is not set

 * # CONFIG_OD is not set

 * # CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

 * # CONFIG_SLATTACH is not set

 * # CONFIG_SULOGIN is not set

 * # CONFIG_TASKSET is not set

 * # CONFIG_TCPSVD is not set

 * # CONFIG_RPM is not set

 * # CONFIG_RPM2CPIO is not set

 * # CONFIG_UDPSVD is not set

 * # CONFIG_UUDECODE is not set

 * # CONFIG_UUENCODE is not set

make -j5 -j1 oldconfig 

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3/work/busybox-1.18.3 ...

make -j5 busybox 

  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  HOSTCC  applets/applet_tables

  HOSTCC  applets/usage

applets/usage.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/usage.c:52:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

applets/applet_tables.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/applet_tables.c:138:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  GEN     include/applet_tables.h

  HOSTCC  applets/usage_pod

applets/usage_pod.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/usage_pod.c:74:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      applets/applets.o

  LD      applets/built-in.o

  LD      archival/built-in.o

  CC      archival/ar.o

  CC      archival/bzip2.o

  CC      archival/bbunzip.o

  CC      archival/cpio.o

  LD      archival/libarchive/built-in.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/data_align.o

  CC      archival/dpkg_deb.o

  CC      archival/gzip.o

  CC      archival/lzop.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.o

  CC      archival/tar.o

  CC      archival/unzip.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/data_extract_to_command.o

archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c: In function ‘data_extract_all’:

archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c:176:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘chown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      archival/libarchive/data_extract_to_stdout.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/data_skip.o

archival/libarchive/data_extract_to_command.c: In function ‘xputenv’:

archival/libarchive/data_extract_to_command.c:41:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  LD      console-tools/built-in.o

  CC      console-tools/chvt.o

  AR      archival/lib.a

  CC      console-tools/clear.o

  CC      console-tools/deallocvt.o

  CC      console-tools/dumpkmap.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/decompress_bunzip2.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/decompress_uncompress.o

console-tools/dumpkmap.c: In function ‘dumpkmap_main’:

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:42:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:51:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:64:11: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      archival/libarchive/decompress_unlzma.o

  CC      console-tools/fgconsole.o

  LD      coreutils/built-in.o

  CC      coreutils/basename.o

  CC      coreutils/cal.o

  CC      coreutils/cat.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/decompress_unxz.o

  CC      console-tools/kbd_mode.o

  CC      console-tools/loadfont.o

  CC      console-tools/loadkmap.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/decompress_unzip.o

console-tools/loadfont.c: In function ‘setfont_main’:

console-tools/loadfont.c:384:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘chdir’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/loadfont.c:402:10: attention : ignoring return value of ‘chdir’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      coreutils/catv.o

  CC      coreutils/chgrp.o

  CC      coreutils/chmod.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/filter_accept_all.o

  CC      console-tools/openvt.o

  CC      coreutils/chown.o

  LD      coreutils/libcoreutils/built-in.o

  CC      coreutils/libcoreutils/cp_mv_stat.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/filter_accept_list.o

  CC      coreutils/chroot.o

  CC      console-tools/reset.o

  LD      debianutils/built-in.o

  CC      coreutils/libcoreutils/getopt_mk_fifo_nod.o

  CC      debianutils/mktemp.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/filter_accept_list_reassign.o

  CC      coreutils/cksum.o

  CC      console-tools/resize.o

archival/libarchive/filter_accept_list_reassign.c: In function ‘filter_accept_list_reassign’:

archival/libarchive/filter_accept_list_reassign.c:32:2090: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  CC      debianutils/pipe_progress.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/filter_accept_reject_list.o

  AR      coreutils/libcoreutils/lib.a

  CC      coreutils/comm.o

  CC      coreutils/cp.o

console-tools/resize.c: In function ‘resize_main’:

console-tools/resize.c:56:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘scanf’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      console-tools/setconsole.o

  CC      debianutils/run_parts.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/find_list_entry.o

  CC      console-tools/setkeycodes.o

  CC      coreutils/cut.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_ar.o

  CC      debianutils/start_stop_daemon.o

  CC      console-tools/setlogcons.o

  LD      e2fsprogs/built-in.o

  CC      e2fsprogs/chattr.o

  CC      coreutils/date.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_cpio.o

  CC      console-tools/showkey.o

  CC      debianutils/which.o

  CC      coreutils/dd.o

  CC      e2fsprogs/e2fs_lib.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.o

  AR      console-tools/lib.a

  AR      debianutils/lib.a

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar_bz2.o

  CC      coreutils/df.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar_gz.o

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c: In function ‘get_header_tar’:

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c:253:34: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c:247:34: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c:247:34: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c:247:34: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c:247:34: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  CC      e2fsprogs/fsck.o

  CC      e2fsprogs/lsattr.o

  CC      e2fsprogs/tune2fs.o

  CC      coreutils/dirname.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar_lzma.o

  CC      coreutils/dos2unix.o

  CC      coreutils/du.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/header_list.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/header_skip.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/header_verbose_list.o

  LD      editors/built-in.o

  CC      editors/awk.o

  LD      findutils/built-in.o

  CC      findutils/find.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/init_handle.o

  CC      editors/cmp.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/lzo1x_1.o

  CC      coreutils/echo.o

  CC      findutils/grep.o

  AR      e2fsprogs/lib.a

  CC      archival/libarchive/lzo1x_1o.o

  CC      editors/diff.o

findutils/grep.c: In function ‘print_line’:

findutils/grep.c:281:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      editors/ed.o

  CC      findutils/xargs.o

  CC      coreutils/env.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/lzo1x_9x.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/lzo1x_d.o

editors/ed.c: In function ‘printLines’:

editors/ed.c:819:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      coreutils/expand.o

  CC      editors/patch.o

  AR      findutils/lib.a

  CC      editors/sed.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  CC      init/bootchartd.o

coreutils/expand.c: In function ‘expand_main’:

coreutils/expand.c:201:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      archival/libarchive/open_transformer.o

  CC      coreutils/expr.o

editors/sed.c: In function ‘sed_main’:

editors/sed.c:1381:10: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      coreutils/false.o

  CC      editors/vi.o

init/bootchartd.c: In function ‘finalize’:

init/bootchartd.c:310:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      init/halt.o

  CC      init/init.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/seek_by_jump.o

  CC      coreutils/fsync.o

init/init.c: In function ‘init_main’:

init/init.c:959:2081: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

init/init.c:1027:4290: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  CC      archival/libarchive/seek_by_read.o

  CC      init/mesg.o

  CC      coreutils/head.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/unpack_ar_archive.o

  AR      init/lib.a

  CC      coreutils/id.o

  CC      coreutils/install.o

  LD      libbb/built-in.o

  CC      libbb/appletlib.o

  AR      archival/libarchive/lib.a

  CC      coreutils/length.o

  CC      libbb/ask_confirmation.o

  CC      libbb/bb_askpass.o

libbb/appletlib.c: In function ‘run_applet_and_exit’:

libbb/appletlib.c:719:2100: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  CC      coreutils/ln.o

  CC      libbb/bb_basename.o

  CC      coreutils/ls.o

  CC      libbb/bb_bswap_64.o

  CC      libbb/bb_do_delay.o

  LD      libpwdgrp/built-in.o

  CC      coreutils/md5_sha1_sum.o

  CC      libpwdgrp/pwd_grp.o

  CC      libbb/bb_pwd.o

  CC      libpwdgrp/uidgid_get.o

  LD      loginutils/built-in.o

  CC      coreutils/mkdir.o

  CC      loginutils/add-remove-shell.o

  CC      libbb/bb_qsort.o

  AR      libpwdgrp/lib.a

  CC      coreutils/mkfifo.o

  CC      libbb/bb_strtonum.o

  CC      libbb/change_identity.o

  CC      coreutils/mknod.o

  CC      loginutils/addgroup.o

  LD      mailutils/built-in.o

  CC      mailutils/mail.o

loginutils/addgroup.c: In function ‘addgroup_main’:

loginutils/addgroup.c:124:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      libbb/chomp.o

  CC      loginutils/adduser.o

  CC      coreutils/mv.o

mailutils/mail.c: In function ‘encode_base64’:

mailutils/mail.c:156:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      mailutils/mime.o

loginutils/adduser.c: In function ‘adduser_main’:

loginutils/adduser.c:122:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

loginutils/adduser.c: In function ‘addgroup_wrapper’:

loginutils/adduser.c:77:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/compare_string_array.o

editors/vi.c: In function ‘file_write’:

editors/vi.c:2397:11: attention : ignoring return value of ‘ftruncate’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

editors/vi.c: In function ‘refresh’:

editors/vi.c:2874:10: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

editors/vi.c: In function ‘colon’:

editors/vi.c:1142:2178: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

editors/vi.c:1143:2178: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  CC      loginutils/chpasswd.o

  CC      coreutils/nice.o

  AR      editors/lib.a

mailutils/mime.c: In function ‘makemime_main’:

mailutils/mime.c:133:10: attention : ignoring return value of ‘freopen’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      coreutils/nohup.o

loginutils/chpasswd.c: In function ‘chpasswd_main’:

loginutils/chpasswd.c:29:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      mailutils/popmaildir.o

  CC      mailutils/sendmail.o

  CC      loginutils/cryptpw.o

  CC      libbb/concat_path_file.o

  CC      libbb/concat_subpath_file.o

  CC      coreutils/printenv.o

  AR      mailutils/lib.a

  CC      loginutils/deluser.o

  CC      coreutils/printf.o

  CC      coreutils/pwd.o

loginutils/deluser.c: In function ‘deluser_main’:

loginutils/deluser.c:29:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      libbb/copy_file.o

  CC      coreutils/readlink.o

  CC      libbb/copyfd.o

  CC      loginutils/getty.o

  CC      coreutils/realpath.o

loginutils/getty.c: In function ‘open_tty’:

loginutils/getty.c:249:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      coreutils/rm.o

  CC      libbb/correct_password.o

  CC      coreutils/rmdir.o

  CC      loginutils/login.o

loginutils/login.c: In function ‘login_main’:

loginutils/login.c:386:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      loginutils/passwd.o

  CC      coreutils/seq.o

  CC      libbb/crc32.o

  CC      loginutils/su.o

  CC      coreutils/sleep.o

  CC      libbb/create_icmp6_socket.o

  LD      miscutils/built-in.o

  CC      loginutils/vlock.o

  CC      miscutils/adjtimex.o

  CC      coreutils/sort.o

libbb/create_icmp6_socket.c: In function ‘create_icmp6_socket’:

libbb/create_icmp6_socket.c:29:4: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

libbb/create_icmp6_socket.c:30:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      libbb/create_icmp_socket.o

  AR      loginutils/lib.a

  LD      modutils/built-in.o

  CC      miscutils/bbconfig.o

  CC      modutils/modinfo.o

  CC      coreutils/split.o

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c: In function ‘create_icmp_socket’:

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:28:4: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:29:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      libbb/default_error_retval.o

  CC      modutils/modprobe-small.o

  CC      miscutils/beep.o

  CC      miscutils/chat.o

  CC      libbb/device_open.o

  CC      coreutils/stat.o

  CC      modutils/modutils.o

  CC      libbb/die_if_bad_username.o

  LD      networking/built-in.o

  CC      networking/arp.o

  CC      miscutils/chrt.o

  CC      coreutils/stty.o

  AR      modutils/lib.a

  CC      libbb/dump.o

networking/arp.c: In function ‘arp_show’:

networking/arp.c:403:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/execable.o

  CC      miscutils/conspy.o

  CC      networking/arping.o

coreutils/stty.c: In function ‘set_control_char_or_die’:

coreutils/stty.c:1235:1999: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

libbb/dump.c: In function ‘display’:

libbb/dump.c:616:8: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

libbb/dump.c:666:5: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      coreutils/sum.o

  CC      coreutils/sync.o

  CC      miscutils/crond.o

  CC      libbb/fclose_nonstdin.o

  CC      networking/brctl.o

  CC      miscutils/devmem.o

miscutils/crond.c: In function ‘crondlog’:

miscutils/crond.c:136:13: attention : ignoring return value of ‘vasprintf’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      coreutils/tac.o

  CC      libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.o

  CC      libbb/fgets_str.o

  CC      networking/ether-wake.o

libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c: In function ‘fflush_stdout_and_exit’:

libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c:19:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      miscutils/eject.o

  CC      coreutils/tail.o

  CC      coreutils/tee.o

  CC      networking/ftpd.o

  CC      networking/hostname.o

coreutils/tee.c: In function ‘tee_main’:

coreutils/tee.c:73:10: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/ftpd.c: In function ‘ftpd_main’:

networking/ftpd.c:1167:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘chroot’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/ftpd.c: In function ‘popen_ls’:

networking/ftpd.c:656:6: attention : ignoring return value of ‘dup’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      networking/httpd.o

  CC      miscutils/flash_eraseall.o

networking/httpd.c: In function ‘handle_incoming_and_exit’:

networking/httpd.c:2147:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/find_mount_point.o

  CC      libbb/find_pid_by_name.o

  CC      networking/ifconfig.o

  CC      coreutils/test.o

  CC      miscutils/flash_lock_unlock.o

  CC      miscutils/flashcp.o

  CC      networking/ifenslave.o

coreutils/test.c: In function ‘test_main’:

coreutils/test.c:816:2129: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  CC      networking/ifplugd.o

  CC      miscutils/hdparm.o

  CC      miscutils/ionice.o

  CC      libbb/find_root_device.o

  CC      coreutils/test_ptr_hack.o

  CC      networking/ifupdown.o

  CC      coreutils/touch.o

  CC      libbb/full_write.o

networking/ifupdown.c: In function ‘set_environ’:

networking/ifupdown.c:960:2337: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

networking/ifupdown.c: In function ‘ifupdown_main’:

networking/ifupdown.c:864:2130: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  LD      networking/libiproute/built-in.o

  CC      miscutils/last_fancy.o

  CC      networking/libiproute/ip_parse_common_args.o

  CC      networking/interface.o

  CC      coreutils/tr.o

  CC      libbb/get_console.o

networking/interface.c: In function ‘if_readlist_proc’:

networking/interface.c:573:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/interface.c:574:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      networking/ip.o

  CC      miscutils/less.o

  CC      coreutils/true.o

  CC      networking/libiproute/ipaddress.o

  CC      libbb/get_cpu_count.o

  CC      coreutils/tty.o

  CC      miscutils/makedevs.o

  CC      networking/nameif.o

  CC      networking/libiproute/iplink.o

  CC      libbb/get_last_path_component.o

  CC      coreutils/uname.o

  CC      networking/libiproute/iproute.o

  CC      networking/nbd-client.o

  CC      miscutils/man.o

networking/nbd-client.c: In function ‘nbdclient_main’:

networking/nbd-client.c:133:10: attention : ignoring return value of ‘daemon’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/get_line_from_file.o

  CC      networking/nc.o

  CC      networking/libiproute/iprule.o

miscutils/man.c: In function ‘run_pipe’:

miscutils/man.c:115:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      coreutils/uniq.o

  CC      miscutils/microcom.o

  CC      libbb/get_volsize.o

In file included from networking/nc.c:46:0:

networking/nc_bloaty.c: In function ‘nc_main’:

networking/nc_bloaty.c:755:2090: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

miscutils/microcom.c: In function ‘microcom_main’:

miscutils/microcom.c:141:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      coreutils/usleep.o

  CC      libbb/getopt32.o

  CC      coreutils/uudecode.o

  CC      libbb/getpty.o

  CC      miscutils/mountpoint.o

  CC      networking/netstat.o

  CC      networking/libiproute/iptunnel.o

  CC      coreutils/wc.o

networking/libiproute/iptunnel.c: In function ‘do_tunnels_list’:

networking/libiproute/iptunnel.c:481:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/libiproute/iptunnel.c:482:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/hash_md5_sha.o

  CC      miscutils/mt.o

  CC      networking/libiproute/libnetlink.o

  CC      networking/nslookup.o

miscutils/mt.c: In function ‘mt_main’:

miscutils/mt.c:95:2070: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  CC      miscutils/nandwrite.o

  CC      libbb/herror_msg.o

  CC      coreutils/who.o

  CC      networking/libiproute/ll_addr.o

  CC      networking/ntpd.o

  CC      libbb/human_readable.o

  CC      miscutils/raidautorun.o

  CC      coreutils/whoami.o

networking/ntpd.c: In function ‘ntp_init’:

networking/ntpd.c:1888:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      networking/libiproute/ll_map.o

  CC      networking/ping.o

  CC      libbb/inet_common.o

  CC      miscutils/readahead.o

  CC      coreutils/yes.o

  CC      networking/libiproute/ll_proto.o

  CC      libbb/info_msg.o

  CC      networking/pscan.o

  CC      miscutils/runlevel.o

  AR      coreutils/lib.a

  CC      libbb/inode_hash.o

  CC      networking/libiproute/ll_types.o

  CC      networking/route.o

  LD      networking/udhcp/built-in.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/arpping.o

  CC      miscutils/rx.o

  CC      libbb/isdirectory.o

  CC      networking/libiproute/rt_names.o

networking/udhcp/arpping.c: In function ‘arpping’:

networking/udhcp/arpping.c:53:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      networking/telnet.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/common.o

  CC      miscutils/setsid.o

  CC      libbb/kernel_version.o

  CC      networking/libiproute/rtm_map.o

networking/telnet.c: In function ‘con_escape’:

networking/telnet.c:118:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/telnet.c:149:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/telnet.c: In function ‘iac_flush’:

networking/telnet.c:98:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      networking/udhcp/dhcpc.o

  CC      libbb/last_char_is.o

  CC      networking/telnetd.o

  CC      miscutils/strings.o

  CC      networking/libiproute/utils.o

  CC      libbb/lineedit.o

  CC      networking/tftp.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/dhcpd.o

  CC      miscutils/time.o

  AR      networking/libiproute/lib.a

  CC      libbb/lineedit_ptr_hack.o

  CC      libbb/llist.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.o

  CC      networking/traceroute.o

  CC      libbb/login.o

networking/traceroute.c: In function ‘common_traceroute_main’:

networking/traceroute.c:838:4: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      libbb/loop.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/domain_codec.o

  CC      networking/tunctl.o

  CC      miscutils/timeout.o

  CC      miscutils/ttysize.o

  CC      libbb/make_directory.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/dumpleases.o

  LD      printutils/built-in.o

  CC      printutils/lpr.o

  CC      networking/vconfig.o

  CC      miscutils/ubi_attach_detach.o

printutils/lpr.c: In function ‘lpqr_main’:

printutils/lpr.c:233:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/makedev.o

  AR      printutils/lib.a

  CC      networking/udhcp/files.o

  CC      miscutils/volname.o

  CC      networking/wget.o

  CC      libbb/match_fstype.o

  CC      libbb/messages.o

  CC      networking/zcip.o

  CC      miscutils/wall.o

  CC      miscutils/watchdog.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/leases.o

miscutils/watchdog.c: In function ‘watchdog_main’:

miscutils/watchdog.c:93:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

miscutils/watchdog.c: In function ‘watchdog_shutdown’:

miscutils/watchdog.c:24:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  AR      networking/lib.a

  CC      networking/udhcp/packet.o

  CC      libbb/mode_string.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/signalpipe.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/socket.o

  AR      miscutils/lib.a

  CC      networking/udhcp/static_leases.o

  CC      libbb/mtab.o

  CC      libbb/obscure.o

  LD      procps/built-in.o

  CC      procps/free.o

  CC      libbb/parse_config.o

  AR      networking/udhcp/lib.a

  CC      libbb/parse_mode.o

  CC      procps/fuser.o

  CC      libbb/perror_msg.o

  LD      runit/built-in.o

  CC      runit/chpst.o

  CC      procps/iostat.o

  LD      selinux/built-in.o

  CC      runit/runsv.o

  AR      selinux/lib.a

  CC      procps/kill.o

  CC      libbb/perror_nomsg.o

  LD      shell/built-in.o

  CC      shell/ash.o

  CC      libbb/perror_nomsg_and_die.o

  CC      libbb/pidfile.o

runit/runsv.c: In function ‘update_status’:

runit/runsv.c:176:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

runit/runsv.c:218:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

runit/runsv.c: In function ‘s_term’:

runit/runsv.c:139:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

runit/runsv.c: In function ‘s_child’:

runit/runsv.c:133:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      runit/runsvdir.o

  CC      procps/mpstat.o

shell/ash.c: In function ‘sprint_status’:

shell/ash.c:3885:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      procps/nmeter.o

  CC      shell/ash_ptr_hack.o

runit/runsvdir.c: In function ‘runsvdir_main’:

runit/runsvdir.c:337:10: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      shell/cttyhack.o

  CC      runit/sv.o

  CC      runit/svlogd.o

  CC      shell/math.o

  CC      shell/shell_common.o

runit/svlogd.c: In function ‘svlogd_main’:

runit/svlogd.c:1153:11: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

runit/svlogd.c:1183:12: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  AR      runit/lib.a

  CC      procps/pgrep.o

  CC      libbb/platform.o

  LD      sysklogd/built-in.o

  AR      shell/lib.a

  CC      procps/pidof.o

  CC      libbb/print_flags.o

  CC      sysklogd/klogd.o

  CC      sysklogd/logread.o

  CC      procps/pmap.o

  CC      libbb/printable.o

  CC      procps/powertop.o

sysklogd/logread.c: In function ‘error_exit’:

sysklogd/logread.c:51:2: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      sysklogd/syslogd_and_logger.o

  CC      libbb/printable_string.o

  CC      procps/ps.o

  CC      procps/renice.o

sysklogd/syslogd_and_logger.c: In function ‘log_locally’:

sysklogd/syslogd.c:376:12: attention : ignoring return value of ‘ftruncate’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      procps/smemcap.o

  CC      libbb/process_escape_sequence.o

  AR      sysklogd/lib.a

  CC      libbb/procps.o

  CC      procps/sysctl.o

  LD      util-linux/built-in.o

  CC      util-linux/acpid.o

  CC      procps/top.o

  LD      util-linux/volume_id/built-in.o

  CC      libbb/progress.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/btrfs.o

procps/top.c: In function ‘display_header’:

procps/top.c:442:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

procps/top.c:444:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fscanf’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

procps/top.c:459:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fscanf’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

procps/top.c:468:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fscanf’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

procps/top.c:469:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fscanf’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      util-linux/blkid.o

  CC      util-linux/blockdev.o

  CC      procps/uptime.o

  CC      libbb/ptr_to_globals.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/cramfs.o

  CC      libbb/pw_encrypt.o

  CC      libbb/read.o

  CC      procps/watch.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/ext.o

  CC      util-linux/dmesg.o

  CC      util-linux/fbset.o

procps/watch.c: In function ‘watch_main’:

procps/watch.c:81:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/read_key.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/fat.o

  AR      procps/lib.a

  CC      libbb/read_printf.o

  CC      libbb/recursive_action.o

  CC      util-linux/fdformat.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/get_devname.o

libbb/read_printf.c: In function ‘open_zipped’:

libbb/read_printf.c:345:2001: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

libbb/read_printf.c:347:2001: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/hfs.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/iso9660.o

  CC      libbb/remove_file.o

  CC      util-linux/fdisk.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/jfs.o

  CC      libbb/rtc.o

util-linux/fdisk.c: In function ‘fdisk_main’:

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: attention : ‘old[0].start’ may be used uninitialized in this function

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: note: ‘old[0].start’ was declared here

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: attention : ‘old[0].nsect’ may be used uninitialized in this function

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: note: ‘old[0].nsect’ was declared here

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: attention : ‘old[1].start’ may be used uninitialized in this function

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: note: ‘old[1].start’ was declared here

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: attention : ‘old[1].nsect’ may be used uninitialized in this function

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: note: ‘old[1].nsect’ was declared here

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: attention : ‘old[2].start’ may be used uninitialized in this function

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: note: ‘old[2].start’ was declared here

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: attention : ‘old[2].nsect’ may be used uninitialized in this function

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: note: ‘old[2].nsect’ was declared here

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: attention : ‘old[3].start’ may be used uninitialized in this function

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: note: ‘old[3].start’ was declared here

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: attention : ‘old[3].nsect’ may be used uninitialized in this function

util-linux/fdisk_sgi.c:768:4: note: ‘old[3].nsect’ was declared here

  CC      libbb/run_shell.o

  CC      util-linux/findfs.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/linux_raid.o

  CC      util-linux/flock.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/linux_swap.o

  CC      libbb/safe_gethostname.o

  CC      libbb/safe_poll.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/luks.o

  CC      util-linux/freeramdisk.o

  CC      libbb/safe_strncpy.o

  CC      libbb/safe_write.o

  CC      util-linux/fsck_minix.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/ntfs.o

util-linux/fsck_minix.c: In function ‘get_dirsize’:

util-linux/fsck_minix.c:596:2204: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

util-linux/fsck_minix.c: In function ‘recursive_check2’:

util-linux/fsck_minix.c:1013:1189: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

util-linux/fsck_minix.c: In function ‘recursive_check’:

util-linux/fsck_minix.c:963:1189: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/ocfs2.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/reiserfs.o

  CC      libbb/setup_environment.o

  CC      libbb/signals.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/romfs.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/sysv.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/udf.o

  CC      libbb/simplify_path.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/util.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/volume_id.o

  CC      util-linux/getopt.o

  CC      util-linux/hexdump.o

  CC      util-linux/hwclock.o

  CC      libbb/single_argv.o

util-linux/getopt.c: In function ‘getopt_main’:

util-linux/getopt.c:259:4324: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/xfs.o

  CC      libbb/skip_whitespace.o

  CC      libbb/speed_table.o

  CC      util-linux/ipcrm.o

  CC      libbb/str_tolower.o

  CC      util-linux/ipcs.o

  AR      util-linux/volume_id/lib.a

  CC      libbb/strrstr.o

  CC      libbb/time.o

  CC      libbb/trim.o

  CC      libbb/u_signal_names.o

  CC      util-linux/losetup.o

  CC      libbb/udp_io.o

  CC      util-linux/lspci.o

  CC      util-linux/lsusb.o

  CC      util-linux/mdev.o

  CC      libbb/unicode.o

  CC      libbb/update_passwd.o

  CC      libbb/utmp.o

util-linux/mdev.c: In function ‘make_device’:

util-linux/mdev.c:359:13: attention : ignoring return value of ‘symlink’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

util-linux/mdev.c:362:11: attention : ignoring return value of ‘chown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

util-linux/mdev.c:366:14: attention : ignoring return value of ‘symlink’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

util-linux/mdev.c: In function ‘mdev_main’:

util-linux/mdev.c:518:2081: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  CC      libbb/uuencode.o

libbb/update_passwd.c: In function ‘update_passwd’:

libbb/update_passwd.c:138:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/vdprintf.o

  CC      libbb/verror_msg.o

  CC      util-linux/mkfs_ext2.o

  CC      util-linux/mkfs_minix.o

  CC      libbb/vfork_daemon_rexec.o

  CC      util-linux/mkfs_reiser.o

  CC      libbb/warn_ignoring_args.o

  CC      libbb/wfopen.o

util-linux/mkfs_minix.c: In function ‘get_list_blocks’:

util-linux/mkfs_minix.c:546:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fscanf’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

libbb/wfopen.c: In function ‘xfdopen_helper’:

libbb/wfopen.c:46:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      util-linux/mkfs_vfat.o

  CC      util-linux/mkswap.o

  CC      util-linux/more.o

  CC      util-linux/mount.o

  CC      util-linux/pivot_root.o

  CC      util-linux/rdate.o

  CC      libbb/wfopen_input.o

  CC      util-linux/rdev.o

util-linux/mount.c: In function ‘mount_it_now’:

util-linux/mount.c:487:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

util-linux/mount.c: In function ‘singlemount’:

util-linux/mount.c:1692:6: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

util-linux/mount.c: In function ‘mount_main’:

util-linux/mount.c:1876:5: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

util-linux/mount.c:1893:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

util-linux/mount.c:1956:5: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

util-linux/mount.c:2036:5: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      libbb/write.o

  CC      util-linux/readprofile.o

  CC      libbb/xatonum.o

  CC      libbb/xconnect.o

  CC      util-linux/rev.o

  CC      libbb/xfunc_die.o

  CC      util-linux/rtcwake.o

  CC      util-linux/script.o

  CC      util-linux/scriptreplay.o

  CC      libbb/xfuncs.o

  CC      util-linux/setarch.o

util-linux/rtcwake.c: In function ‘rtcwake_main’:

util-linux/rtcwake.c:157:2070: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

util-linux/rtcwake.c:182:2070: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  CC      libbb/xfuncs_printf.o

  CC      util-linux/swaponoff.o

  CC      libbb/xgetcwd.o

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘malloc_or_warn’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:40:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xmalloc’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:49:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xrealloc’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:60:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xstrdup’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:84:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xasprintf’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:302:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xsetenv’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:309:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘generate_uuid’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:592:7: attention : ignoring return value of ‘read’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/xgethostbyname.o

  CC      util-linux/switch_root.o

  CC      util-linux/umount.o

  CC      libbb/xreadlink.o

  CC      libbb/xrealloc_vector.o

  CC      libbb/xregcomp.o

  AR      util-linux/lib.a

  AR      libbb/lib.a

  LINK    busybox_unstripped

Trying libraries: crypt m pam pam_misc

 Library crypt is not needed, excluding it

 Library m is needed, can't exclude it (yet)

 Library pam is not needed, excluding it

 Library pam_misc is needed, can't exclude it (yet)

 Library m is needed, can't exclude it (yet)

 Library pam_misc is needed, can't exclude it (yet)

Final link with: m pam_misc

 * # CONFIG_PAM is not set

make -j5 CONFIG_STATIC=y busybox 

scripts/kconfig/conf -s Config.in

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  HOSTCC  applets/applet_tables

  HOSTCC  applets/usage

applets/usage.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/usage.c:52:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

applets/applet_tables.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/applet_tables.c:138:9: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  GEN     include/applet_tables.h

  HOSTCC  applets/usage_pod

applets/usage_pod.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/usage_pod.c:74:3: attention : le format n'est pas une chaîne littérale et pas d'argument de format

  CC      applets/applets.o

  LD      applets/built-in.o

  CC      loginutils/login.o

loginutils/login.c: In function ‘login_main’:

loginutils/login.c:386:8: attention : ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      miscutils/bbconfig.o

  AR      loginutils/lib.a

  CC      libbb/appletlib.o

  AR      miscutils/lib.a

libbb/appletlib.c: In function ‘run_applet_and_exit’:

libbb/appletlib.c:719:2100: attention : array subscript is above array bounds

  AR      libbb/lib.a

  LINK    busybox_unstripped

Trying libraries: crypt m

Failed: -Wl,--start-group -lcrypt -lm -Wl,--end-group

Output of:

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O3 -pipe -march=amdfam10 -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wshadow -Wwrite-strings -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wunused -Wunused-parameter -Wunused-function -Wunused-value -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wold-style-definition -fno-builtin-strlen -finline-limit=0 -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fno-guess-branch-probability -funsigned-char -static-libgcc -static -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -o busybox_unstripped -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--sort-section,alignment -Wl,--start-group applets/built-in.o archival/lib.a archival/libarchive/lib.a console-tools/lib.a coreutils/lib.a coreutils/libcoreutils/lib.a debianutils/lib.a e2fsprogs/lib.a editors/lib.a findutils/lib.a init/lib.a libbb/lib.a libpwdgrp/lib.a loginutils/lib.a mailutils/lib.a miscutils/lib.a modutils/lib.a networking/lib.a networking/libiproute/lib.a networking/udhcp/lib.a printutils/lib.a procps/lib.a runit/lib.a selinux/lib.a shell/lib.a sysklogd/lib.a util-linux/lib.a util-linux/volume_id/lib.a archival/built-in.o archival/libarchive/built-in.o console-tools/built-in.o coreutils/built-in.o coreutils/libcoreutils/built-in.o debianutils/built-in.o e2fsprogs/built-in.o editors/built-in.o findutils/built-in.o init/built-in.o libbb/built-in.o libpwdgrp/built-in.o loginutils/built-in.o mailutils/built-in.o miscutils/built-in.o modutils/built-in.o networking/built-in.o networking/libiproute/built-in.o networking/udhcp/built-in.o printutils/built-in.o procps/built-in.o runit/built-in.o selinux/built-in.o shell/built-in.o sysklogd/built-in.o util-linux/built-in.o util-linux/volume_id/built-in.o -Wl,--end-group -Wl,--start-group -lcrypt -lm -Wl,--end-group

==========

networking/lib.a(nslookup.o): In function `print_host':

nslookup.c:(.text.print_host+0x78): warning: Using 'getaddrinfo' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(inet_common.o): In function `INET_rresolve':

inet_common.c:(.text.INET_rresolve+0xe9): warning: Using 'gethostbyaddr' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

util-linux/lib.a(mount.o): In function `nfsmount':

mount.c:(.text.nfsmount+0xc1): warning: Using 'gethostbyname' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(inet_common.o): In function `INET_rresolve':

inet_common.c:(.text.INET_rresolve+0x165): warning: Using 'getnetbyaddr' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(inet_common.o): In function `INET_resolve':

inet_common.c:(.text.INET_resolve+0xdd): warning: Using 'getnetbyname' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(xconnect.o): In function `bb_lookup_port':

xconnect.c:(.text.bb_lookup_port+0x3c): warning: Using 'getservbyname' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

networking/lib.a(netstat.o): In function `ip_port_str':

netstat.c:(.text.ip_port_str+0x70): warning: Using 'getservbyport' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/../../../../lib64/libc.a(memmove_chk.o): In function `__memmove_chk':

(.text+0x1b4): undefined reference to `__memmove_chk_ssse3_back'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/../../../../lib64/libc.a(memmove_chk.o): In function `__memmove_chk':

(.text+0x1b9): undefined reference to `__memmove_chk_ssse3'

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

make: *** [busybox_unstripped] Erreur 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3 failed (compile phase):

 *   static build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2804:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake CONFIG_STATIC=y busybox || die "static build failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3/work/busybox-1.18.3'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/busybox-1.18.3:

 * Could not locate user configfile, so we will save a default one
```

```
KevinPC ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.39 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 14 Feb 2011 10:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=amdfam10"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=amdfam10"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=5 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amr bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm handbook iconv imap ipv6 jack java jpeg lcms mad mime mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opencore-amr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python rar raw readline session smp source speex spell sql sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype type1 unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Merci d'avance!

Kevin

----------

## jcTux

Le problème vient de la dernière version de glibc.

Soit tu downgrades glibc, ou bien tu essayes en rajoutant les use flag suivant "savedconfig static". 

Ça l'a fait pour moi (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858613-highlight-.html).

----------

## ghoti

 *jcTux wrote:*   

> Soit tu downgrades glibc

 

Oui, enfin, vaudrait peut-être mieux éviter quand même à moins d'avoir une sérieuse tendance au suicide !  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai bien vu ce sujet, mais j'ai eu beau jouer comme je voulais avec les useflags, ça n'a rien changé...

----------

## jcTux

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> J'ai bien vu ce sujet, mais j'ai eu beau jouer comme je voulais avec les useflags, ça n'a rien changé...

 

Désolé, je n'ai pas d'autres idées.

J'avais les mêmes erreurs que toi.

J'ai rajouté au fichier /etc/portage/package.use cette ligne :

```
sys-apps/busybox mdev savedconfig ipv6 pam static
```

Et ça a marché.

----------

## jcTux

Apparemment il y a patch (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353816)

Je ne l'ai pas testé personnellement.

----------

## Kevin57

Je confirme, les useflags ne changent rien, j'ai réessayé.

Pour le patch, je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser. Via la commande patch, ça ne marche pas (erreur plus bas), et en mettant le patch dans /files/2.13 et en recompilant glibc, busybox ne se compile pas mieux. A priori, le bug est résolu avec glibc-2.13-r1, on va attendre qu'il soit dans portage.

```
KevinPC glibc # patch glibc-2.13.ebuild files/2.13/memcpy-ssse3-enable-chk-symbols-in-static-builds.patch 

patching file glibc-2.13.ebuild

Hunk #1 FAILED at 110.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file glibc-2.13.ebuild.rej

patching file glibc-2.13.ebuild

Hunk #1 FAILED at 110.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file glibc-2.13.ebuild.rej

patching file glibc-2.13.ebuild

Hunk #1 FAILED at 49.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file glibc-2.13.ebuild.rej

patching file glibc-2.13.ebuild

Hunk #1 FAILED at 49.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file glibc-2.13.ebuild.rej
```

Edit : ça y est, glibc-2.13-r1 est dans portage et busybox se compile bien, quels que soient les useflags! Désolé du dérangement!

----------

